# logitech mx310 8th button [solved! :D]

## bennettp

Hey,

I just bought a logitech mx310 mouse. I managed to get the back/forward buttons working, but the application switch button below the wheel isn't working. Whenever I press the button, a "button 1" event is generated.

Does anyone own this mouse, and have the application switch button working?Last edited by bennettp on Thu Jul 29, 2004 3:22 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## JudgeNik

I own mx510 and an mx700.

The app switch button and the forward scrolling BUTTON both have problems with the drivers.

app switch button = press causes button 1, release causes button 1

scroll up button = press causes button 6, release causes button 4

As yet I don't think there has been any improvements on the driver front.

----------

## bennettp

Well, I finally got it working, with the help of this thread. Here's a summary of how I did it:

1. Make sure you have a 2.6 kernel, with event device support compiled in.

2. Install xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2. You need to install r2, because r1 doesn't include the evdev patches.

3. in your xorg.conf, change the mouse protocol to "evdev". Get rid of the "device" option, and add the option "Dev Name". Mine is set to "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" -- I got this from /proc/bus/input/devices.

4. Change the buttons and/or numbuttons option(s) to 8. Change zaxismapping to "7 8".

5. Ok, now all the buttons will be generating evens, change the xmodmap. `xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 4 5".

And enjoy your shiny new 8th mouse button!

----------

## Revellion

I just wanted to thank you for the good post which helped me use evdev for my own MX310  :Smile: 

also mine differed a bit from yours i think since the pointer = you used did replace the scrolling with a right-click for some wierd reason. but after a bit of tricking i used this:

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 4 5"
```

This might be the solution for ppl getting the same problem i got  :Smile: 

----------

